
The best financial advice is 87 words - rexfuzzle
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/wealth/invest/the-best-investment-advice-in-87-words/articleshow/59819222.cms
======
viridian
Clickbait answer:

"Make a will. Pay off your credit cards. Get term life insurance if you have a
family to support. Fund your 401(k) to the maximum. Fund your IRA to the
maximum."

